# All Maryland Reptile Show 12 JAN 19



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Looking forward to another show in Havarde Grace MD 12 Jan 19
All Maryland Reptile Show


I will have lots of frogs, insects, tropical plants and bromeliads available. 
Frogs include:
tinctorius – Koetari, Azureus, Black Saul Yellowback, Monts Attachi Yellowback, Oyapok, Kaw Mountain, Robertus
aurautus- Bronze and Green, Costa Rican, Reticulated, Golden
luecamelas- standard, blue footed
bicolor- Green Legged 
imitator- Varadero
trivittatus - F1 Red 
galactonotus – Red, Yellow
Mantella aurantiaca – Captive bred F1 sub adult to adult
teribillis – Orange, Yellow

I will also have captive bred Lygodactylus conrauii 

Wanted: Male Matecho, Male Lawa
Hope to see you there.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

wanted to add a few items

auratus- Pena Blanca
anthonyii- Zarayunga
I have two adult female Matecho, possibly bringing.... Looking for Males.


----------



## HawpScotch (Oct 4, 2018)

If the weather holds out I will be there later in the show with kids in tow. Sounds like you'll have a pretty good selection. I'll definitely stop by!


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Its going to be a good show. It will be cold so if anyone intends on purchasing frogs try to bring an insulated container. I have some that I will be giving away. Snow should not be an issue.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Another great show. Good friends, frogs, plants and bugs!


----------

